# Clearing problems



## sjo (Jan 28, 2013)

I have 2 batches of wine that I have not been able to clear. I generally let them clear on there own and have not had a problem with them clearing within 3 to 6 months. 
The first is a banana wine that is 3 years old. I don't have any intentions on bottling as it has a very strong banana flavor. I was led to believe that this would not taste much like bananas and I just can't bring myself to drink it. I do however want to figure out why it won't clear. I have tried pectic enzyme, bentonite, Chitosan and Kieselsol, Isinglass, Sparkalloid, and egg whites. (It might soon be so diluted with clarifying agents that it may improve the taste)
The second is a strawberry rhubarb that is about a year. I Have tried bentonite, sparkalloid, Chitosan and Kieselsol.
I have made a separate rhubarb wine with the same batch of rhubarb and had no problems clearing.
The only thing I can think of is my water is well water. It is hard and has been treated with a softener. However the other 25 batches have worked out great.
I have read that hard water can cause a haze. But found no suggestions to clear hard water haze. 
Any ideas on hard water haze or other thoughts on why they won't clear?
Scott


----------



## lonesomechicken (Jan 28, 2013)

Cant help you with your banana wine but I made a strawberry-rhubarb that would not clear also. added pectic enzyme and was almost able to see it clear. wouldn't believe it if I had not seen it. Good luck


----------



## Deezil (Jan 29, 2013)

sjo said:


> The first is a banana wine that is 3 years old. I don't have any intentions on bottling as it has a very strong banana flavor. I was led to believe that this would not taste much like bananas and I just can't bring myself to drink it. I do however want to figure out why it won't clear. I have tried pectic enzyme, bentonite, Chitosan and Kieselsol, Isinglass, Sparkalloid, and egg whites. (It might soon be so diluted with clarifying agents that it may improve the taste)



Amalyse ? Might be a starch haze


----------



## sjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Deezil said:


> Amalyse ? Might be a starch haze



Thats a new one. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## John Prince (Jan 30, 2013)

How do you get rid of starch haze?


----------



## JohnT (Jan 31, 2013)

Deezil said:


> Amalyse ? Might be a starch haze


 
Agree with you. It could either be a protein or starch haze. If at all possible, invest in a fliter.


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 31, 2013)

John Prince said:


> How do you get rid of starch haze?



Starch Haze: Starch hazes form when starchy materials used to make wine are misused, usually by boiling them too long or squeezing their pulp too severely to extract additional flavor. Starch haze is tested by adding 5 drops of iodine to 8 ounces of wine. If starch haze is present the wine will turn indigo blue. Treat with Amylase or Amylozyme 100. Amylase is used just like pectic enzyme is used to treat pectin haze. For each gallon of wine draw off one cup of wine and stir into it teaspoon of Amylase . Set the treated sample in a warm place (70-80° F.) and stir hourly for four hours. Strain the sample through sterilized muslin cloth and add to the bulk of the wine. Leave the wine at 70° F. for 4-5 days. The haze should clear. If it does not, strain the wine through sterilized muslin cloth and then through a vacuum-pumped filter. Amylozyme 100 is used differently. Treat with 1/2 ounce Amylozyme 100 (one tablespoon) per gallon of wine and bring into a warm room (70-75° F.) for a week. The wine should clear.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 31, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Agree with you. It could either be a protein or starch haze. If at all possible, invest in a fliter.



Make sure if you filter this you use a coarse filter - as a sterile or fine filter will clog up quick...


----------



## John Prince (Jan 31, 2013)

My wife made muscadine wine and it had a haze. I put it in the freezer and used a filter. I bet I squeezed it too hard.


----------



## Julie (Feb 1, 2013)

John Prince said:


> My wife made muscadine wine and it had a haze. I put it in the freezer and used a filter. I bet I squeezed it too hard.


 
I doubt it, I make muscadine and we put ours thru a press.


----------

